# Holy shit, getting raped in jail is almost a certain...



## fletcher6490 (Apr 6, 2006)

http://www.shoutwire.com/viewstory/8912/Why_You_Never_Want_To_Go_To_Jail



> Prison rape. I can guarantee you that those two words are the first thing that popped into your head when you heard you were on the way to the slammer. There is no way to sugarcoat this issue. You may be raped when you go to prison. I am not trying to scare you. It is a serious, real issue. Here are some facts:
> 
> * It is estimated that there are over 300,000 instances of prison rape a year.
> * 196,000 are estimated to happen to men in prison
> ...


   
I am so screwed if I end up going to jail...literally.


----------



## MyK (Apr 6, 2006)

looks like I'll be joining a gang or getting a shin and going for the nearest wolf


----------



## PreMier (Apr 6, 2006)




----------



## BigDyl (Apr 6, 2006)

PreMier said:
			
		

>




We're gonna have some fun with you...boy.


----------



## MyK (Apr 6, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> We're gonna have some fun with you...boy.



lets get that punk!


----------



## PreMier (Apr 6, 2006)

I would kill you fucking chumps.


----------



## Steele20 (Apr 6, 2006)

good thing I wont go to jail, ever


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 6, 2006)

I'd rather die than go to prison.


----------



## maniclion (Apr 6, 2006)

I told myself if I ended up framed and went to prison I would punch the first CO I saw in the face and do solitary my first few month's then come out and do it again or be so violent that I would have to be in a cell by myself like Hannibal Lecter.


----------



## fletcher6490 (Apr 6, 2006)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I would kill you fucking chumps.




Shit, like you would have any problems in jail.  I weigh 150 pounds and i'm pretty.  I would probably end up killing myself if I were sentenced to some major jail time.


----------



## KelJu (Apr 6, 2006)

I would rather die than be raped. If I were raped, my mental state would never recover, and I would have to kill myself anyway.

The problem, and all of you can talk big if you want to, is 3 guys will beat the shit out of you until you can't move, then they would rape you until you are bleeding from the asshole. How do you prevent that?

Its pretty scary. I like maniclion's idea to just become so violent and nuts that people would consider you too much of a hassle to rape.

I sure as hell wouldn't admit to the inmates that I was a member of a circle jerk club on the outside.


----------



## MyK (Apr 6, 2006)

KelJu said:
			
		

> I would rather die than be raped. If I were raped, my mental state would never recover, and I would have to kill myself anyway.
> 
> The problem, and all of you can talk big if you want to, is 3 guys will beat the shit out of you until you can't move, then they would rape you until you are bleeding from the asshole. How do you prevent that?
> 
> ...


----------



## BigDyl (Apr 6, 2006)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I would kill you fucking chumps.




He's all talk. I like it more when they fight back.


----------



## GFR (Apr 6, 2006)

Prison, Good times, great memories.


----------



## Nachez (Apr 6, 2006)

*getem*



			
				MyK said:
			
		

> lets get that punk!


hold that bitch down boys

lol


----------



## BigDyl (Apr 6, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Prison, Good times, great memories.


----------



## Detroit_4_Life (Apr 6, 2006)

I been to juvi a few times... Wasn't shit 

1. You are young.
2. You come from a middle-class background.
3. You are white.
4. You are not street smart or have no gang affiliations.
5. Physically you are of small stature. 


Lets see.. theres only 2 of those i can relate to, im young and white

But comin from Detroit, Not a middle class background, believe im street smart, and i'm not of small stature 

I could take prison


----------



## Mudge (Apr 6, 2006)

Good thing I left Enron when I had the chance.


----------



## aceshigh (Apr 6, 2006)

ive been to jail in australia when i was 18  word got around that this guy was gonna try it on with me that night i was comming out of my cell and he tried to push me back in i beat the fuck out of him i was taller but pretty skinny,,he was pretty solid ,,,3 punches and he was on the ground then i kicked the fuck out of his ribs breaking 4,,,,,i was fighting for my life because if i got fucked in the ass ,,i wouldnt be able to live with myself


----------



## MyK (Apr 6, 2006)

aceshigh said:
			
		

> ive been to jail in australia when i was 18  word got around that this guy was gonna try it on with me that night i was comming out of my cell and he tried to push me back in i beat the fuck out of him i was taller but pretty skinny,,he was pretty solid ,,,3 punches and he was on the ground then i kicked the fuck out of his ribs breaking 4,,,,,i was fighting for my life because if i got fucked in the ass ,,i wouldnt be able to live with myself



thats why BigDyl started learning martial arts!


----------



## Skate67 (Apr 7, 2006)

What a load of shit.  All the guys who i framed houses with during the summer had served at least 2 years and the one guy said he had only heard of one guy actually being raped.

My good friend just got outta jail, he said he didnt see anything like that happening.


----------



## lil2fiddyguy (Apr 7, 2006)

A relative of mine is a CO. Never really talked about the work though. What I wonder is why do they give prisoners so much fucking freedom? Make em suffer.
shut up


----------



## Detroit_4_Life (Apr 7, 2006)

lil2fiddyguy said:
			
		

> A relative of mine is a CO. Never really talked about the work though. What I wonder is why do they give prisoners so much fucking freedom? It's prison. Cells should be really tiny for one person. Where like the toilet is built into the bed.
> I'd rather just shoot every one of them though and be done with it. At least the gang bangers.
> Or maybe a Kamehameha.


----------



## fufu (Apr 7, 2006)

Wtf, what ever happened to jacking off. Seriously, aren't these "straight" men. What the hell is going through their minds, they are shoving their dicks up other guy's bumholes. That is about as gay as you can get in a sexual situation.


----------



## fufu (Apr 7, 2006)

Give the guys porn and blow up dolls. Problem solved.


----------



## aceshigh (Apr 7, 2006)

it does happen but u dont hear about it alot i know of 1 guy ,,its not the sort of thing people are gonna brag about,,,,,hey guess what people i got ass raped in jail ,,,,,nah cant see many people doin that


----------



## GFR (Apr 7, 2006)

aceshigh said:
			
		

> it does happen but u dont hear about it alot i know of 1 guy ,,its not the sort of thing people are gonna brag about,,,,,hey guess what people i got ass raped in jail ,,,,,nah cant see many people doin that


----------



## aceshigh (Apr 7, 2006)

where did u find this pic foreman???? what sites are u hanging out on lately


----------



## GFR (Apr 7, 2006)

aceshigh said:
			
		

> where did u find this pic foreman???? what sites are u hanging out on lately



http://www.anabolicaustralia.com/vbulletin/upload/


----------



## carlito cool (Apr 7, 2006)

You Sure do have some pretty lip's there boy   you ever had your shit pushed in


----------



## god hand (Apr 8, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> Wtf, what ever happened to jacking off. Seriously, aren't these "straight" men. What the hell is going through their minds, they are shoving their dicks up other guy's bumholes. That is about as gay *as you can get* in a sexual situation.


Wrong! That is as gay as you can get!


----------



## god hand (Apr 8, 2006)

Tough Old Man use to work in a prision, maybe he can give us some facts.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Apr 8, 2006)

If you are stupid enough to commit a crime that may end you up in a
State or Federal pen for more than 1 year...

Dump every asset you have into making bail and then go on a killing
spree of every celebrity, judge, and politician you know...

Die before letting the police take you back into custody,
because your life will be over anyway!

(unless you are rich, then just get out of it)


----------



## Nachez (Apr 10, 2006)

nah
go stay with toughie in Mexico.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Apr 11, 2006)

fletcher6490 said:
			
		

> Holy shit, getting raped in jail is almost a certain...




How much are tickets, I think topolo and gococks' birthdays are coming up and we never doing anything together anymore.


----------



## fletcher6490 (Apr 11, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> How much are tickets, I think topolo and gococks' birthdays are coming up and we never doing anything together anymore.




Hey Topolo


----------



## BigDyl (Apr 11, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> If you are stupid enough to commit a crime that may end you up in a
> State or Federal pen for more than 1 year...
> 
> Dump every asset you have into making bail and then go on a killing
> ...





I'm forwarding this to the NSA, brb.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Apr 11, 2006)

I really think it's mostly a power issue, the jockers want to make their position as the guys to be feared and respected and catered to, everybody else is just a stepping stone.

except for the queens. those are pretend girls


----------



## The Monkey Man (Apr 12, 2006)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> I really think it's mostly a power issue, the jockers want to make their position as the guys to be feared and respected and catered to, everybody else is just a stepping stone.
> 
> except for the queens. those are pretend girls


 
 

Confide in us your bidding, Lord Grace, oh mighty stater of the obvious


----------



## BigDyl (Apr 12, 2006)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> I really think it's mostly a power issue, the jockers want to make their position as the guys to be feared and respected and catered to, everybody else is just a stepping stone.
> 
> except for the queens. those are pretend girls




True Story, that's why I choke those clowns out now.  Actually most of them ended up being a pos working a gas station.  Still beat them up anyways...


----------



## david (Apr 12, 2006)

Jail/Prison would suck.  Funny thing is, those who have been in for a long time do not want to come out.  Their probably the one whose raping.


----------



## Pussyboy4gngbng (Apr 17, 2013)

*JuvieUsed*



BigDyl said:


> We're gonna have some fun with you...boy.



I am not into pleasing myself as more to pleasing a dude and his I went to juvie at 17 and there were young men adult aged guys up to 25. The prision , minimum security, actually scheduled the guards that make sure the gang bangs happen (ioff the record.)I am older now and I know I would make sure I didn't get messed up. I been spanked hard really hard and i had men at 17 pimping me out to older men. They completely molested me and ganged me. It's not about pleasing myself i wouldnt care what i  would have to go through just to make you dudes fucking happy. Hell, if there are dudes that is known here in the northeast I have friends who are in law enforcement and if i told them i deserve a pounding by 100 guys, as tiring as it is, im sure if im uncomfortable it would be up to the guards to hold my head and guide it on the mates cocks. I was just saying to my friend how much id love to be used by a group of big weell toned tigfht headed cock.. im serious it would bt painful at times but that s what;s up. Now when you say "unwelcomed" advances. My old bf who was a cop,, i mean i cant't tell you what a dick he was to me when it came to pleasing his cock . he would yell at me and i would do my best but it was never good enough. any reaoson to give me a punishment. The punishment wasn' his cock it was his song and his nephew i got pounded for hours.


----------



## Pussyboy4gngbng (Apr 17, 2013)

*fear ya ok*

*I have not any fear !  I will take what i deserve and if thats a serious gang banged at a house and me ebeing the only bottom. I did it through my teens and 20;s i was very uninhbeted ,. I got it from a wide variety of guys. NC rest area later at night (gang banged by 3 truckers omg not attractive but what a fucking nice pounding i got,. so fuckin hot*


----------



## cube789 (Apr 17, 2013)

I feel sick ...


----------



## Watson (Apr 17, 2013)

someone give this guy a bullet and loan him a gun please......gangbanged by 3 truckers lmao


----------



## Ironman2001 (Apr 17, 2013)

Pussyboy4gngbng said:


> *I have not any fear !  I will take what i deserve and if thats a serious gang banged at a house and me ebeing the only bottom. I did it through my teens and 20;s i was very uninhbeted ,. I got it from a wide variety of guys. NC rest area later at night (gang banged by 3 truckers omg not attractive but what a fucking nice pounding i got,. so fuckin hot*



WTF???

Sent from my LG-LG730 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dieseljimmy (Apr 17, 2013)

Good morning...


----------



## Big Smoothy (Apr 17, 2013)

Jail or prison is not an experience I want to have. 

And just think: locked up with black 24/7.  Awful.


----------



## HARD AT IT (Apr 17, 2013)

Hell just grab a couple bottles of test, walk right into the police station and tell them its yours.... Off to jail you go !!!! It would be like a free for all for ya!!! Seriously wtf is wrong with you???????????????????


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 17, 2013)

Pussyboy4gngbng said:


> *I have not any fear !  I will take what i deserve and if thats a serious gang banged at a house and me ebeing the only bottom. I did it through my teens and 20;s i was very uninhbeted ,. I got it from a wide variety of guys. NC rest area later at night (gang banged by 3 truckers omg not attractive but what a fucking nice pounding i got,. so fuckin hot*




Boy have I got a book for you... i'll need to try and remember what it was. I posted about it here because it was too gross for even me to read. You would probably masturbate to it till your cock fell off. 

Looking in the archives for the name of it...

i've been here so long i completely forgot posting this joke in 2004

Goldie was sitting on a beach in Florida, attempting to strike up a  conversation with the attractive gentleman reading on the blanket beside  hers.
"Hello, sir," she said, "Do you like movies?"
"Yes, I do," he responded, then returned to his book. 
Goldie persisted. "Do you like gardening?" 
The man again looked up from his book. "Yes, I do," he said politely before returning to his reading. 
Undaunted, Goldie asked. "Do you like pussycats?" With that, the man dropped his book and pounced on Goldie, ravaging her as she'd never been ravaged before. 
As the cloud of sand began to settle, Goldie dragged herself to a  sitting position and panted, "How did you know that was what I wanted?" 
The man thought for a moment and replied, "How did you know my name was Katz?"


----------



## charley (Apr 17, 2013)

Pussyboy4gngbng said:


> *I have not any fear !  I will take what i deserve and if thats a serious gang banged at a house and me ebeing the only bottom. I did it through my teens and 20;s i was very uninhbeted ,. I got it from a wide variety of guys. NC rest area later at night (gang banged by 3 truckers omg not attractive but what a fucking nice pounding i got,. so fuckin hot*





Is your real name Azza ???     what you write sounds like an Azza phantacy ..


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 17, 2013)

Hogg (novel) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia




Little Wing said:


> _Hogg_
> 
> you don't even want to know.





Little Wing said:


> yes. i can only handle about ten minutes at a  time. seriously. it's a very effective appetite suppressant.
> 
> 
> i found it from stumbling onto  a list of the most disturbing books.





Little Wing said:


> do not read this book, it's freaking  terrible. it's like one long psychopathic gay fantasy written by a guy  that likes body crud. i got 27 pages in thinking the opening will stop  and there will be a story. there isn't.  it sucks ass. literally.
> 
> onto another "disturbing" book.



_He smiled.  ?You cut me, lady?? He licked his bloody palm.  ?You  cut me, lady, and I?m going to cut you now.?  His other hand brought the  knife out of his pocket.  ?I?m going to cut a hole in your belly and  f*** it, lady.  I?m going to cut your leg up like a Virginia ham and fry  the slices for lunch.  I?m gonna hack out a piece of your gut, poke out  the shit, and wear it for a ring??_
 Hogg is a disgusting man who falls in love with the eleven year old  boy who is telling the story.  Here is his rambling logic about how it  is acceptable for him to screw an eleven year old boy, rape women for  money and his attempt to have others see that all of the socially  unacceptable (talk about using a mild phrase for something so ungodly)  is really ?OK? and that ?IT IS WHAT IT IS? and that we ?ALL WANT IT BUT  WON?T SEE IT?S OK? ?
_?You know what I think, Ray-?? That was Hogg again.  Him and the  bartender were ambling around the crowding bikers. ?I think I ain?t  never met a normal, I mean normal, man who wasn?t crazy!  Loon crazy,  takem ?em off and put ?em away crazy, which is what they would do if  there wasn?t so many of them.  Every normal man-I mean sexually normal,  now-man I ever met figures the whole thing runs between two points: What  he wants, and what he thinks should be.  Every thought in his head is  directed to fixing a rule-straight line between them, and he calls that  line What Is.? ?._
_?I mean it, now: I think about things like that.  And thinkin?  about it, I think I got it figured out.  That?s what a normal man thinks  is reality.  On the other hand, every faggot or panty-sucker, or whip  jockey, or SM freak, or baby-fu*ker, or even a motherfuc*er like me, we  know-? and his hands came down like he was pushing something away: ?We  know, man, that there is what we want, there is what should be, and  there is what is: and don?t none of them got anything to do with each  other unless-???unless we make it,? Hogg went on?_


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 17, 2013)

_  I'm gonna hack out a piece of your gut, poke out  the shit, and wear it for a ring?_

i fully expect to see that threat tossed around AG now


----------



## jay_steel (Apr 17, 2013)

My good friend that was in prison for 3 years told me if you dont join a gang, get on good terms with the CO's, or can hold your own your ass is going to get hammered. He told me his first week in county jail some black kid tried to pull shit cause he was a skin head. Both ended up in medical hold but he beat the shit out of him and after that the pecker woods had his back and nothing happened in jail. 

Then he went to prison and right before he went to prison he gave his life to God and spent most of his time helping out with the prisons church so he was put on different hours, then he got mentored by of of the big time church guys there who was serving Life i guess the guy was a huge respected OG so no one bothered him, because he kept to him self and just read the Bible every chance he had. He would laugh and tell me most of those guys may be bad asses but they still respect God and the mexicans wont touch you if you isolate your self and are religious. The blacks would have jumped him he said because he was white with peckerwood tats but his mentor that was the OG was black so he got left alone. He said he got more shit from the skin heads then any thing, but he just stuck to him self with his head high.

We would tell me stories of new guys that would come in, if they keep there head low there fucked, if they walk with there chest out they wont get raped but they will get jumped but respected if the scrap back. He said the second you back down your going to get fucked with everyday. He said its best to keep your mouth shut and put your hands up when you need to and never back down unless you cant move. The second you look like a puss they will feed on that. If you give them a reason to respect you they will let you be.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Apr 17, 2013)

I think I will just stay in white suburbs of Chicago and flirt with all the young moms at the park while hanging out with my toddler.


----------



## Arnold (Apr 17, 2013)

Your first day in prison kill another inmate, this will assure that no one else will fuck with you.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 17, 2013)

Prince said:


> Your first day in prison kill another inmate, this will assure that no one else will fuck with you.



It'll also get you taken out of GP.


----------



## maniclion (Apr 17, 2013)

Pussyboy4gngbng said:


> *I have not any fear !  I will take what i deserve and if thats a serious gang banged at a house and me ebeing the only bottom. I did it through my teens and 20;s i was very uninhbeted ,. I got it from a wide variety of guys. NC rest area later at night (gang banged by 3 truckers omg not attractive but what a fucking nice pounding i got,. so fuckin hot*



It's not your fault...
It's not your fault...It's not your fault...It's not your fault...It's not your fault...

Seriously seek therapy before you get fag bashed in bum fuck Kentucky...


----------



## Watson (Apr 17, 2013)

Prince said:


> Your first day in prison kill another inmate, this will assure that no one else will fuck with you.



big true, also the life sentence or death penalty they throw on top will give u more time to be a hard ass lol


----------



## darkhawk9 (Apr 17, 2013)

Don't drop  all them soaps


----------

